# Hairloss..



## elle79 (Jan 17, 2013)

I took in a needy mouse a few days ago, she came from a nasty situation that was pretty traumatic. She is older (about a year) and honestly she was in such shape I wasn't sure she was going to make it.
Her history is a mystery, I do not know how she was housed or even with who....but there is a pretty big chance she was with males and used as a breeder. She has a missing portion of hair on her back, some from her leg, and her female parts were swollen and raw so she walked hunched for two days.
she is doing well now, her bald spots are skin color now and she no longer walks funny. A few friends say she may be missing hair from mites, she doesn't groom herself anymore than usual or itch....others tell me that males will rip the hair out if females during breeding.

Could this be mites? Ringworm? Or could it be that she was a breeder?

I do not notice anything that's bothering her, she is very friendly and has such a personality! I wish I knew more of where she came from, but no one really has answers.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

As a precaution I would personally treat for both mites and ringworm. Hairloss can be attributed to both of those as well as you state males whilst breeding and excessive grooming. In rare instances hairloss can also occur as a symptom of extreme prolonged stress.

As you are unsure of the history treating for the obvious mites and ringworm and removal from traumatic situation will hopefully allow the hair to grow back.

I assume you have read the many topics already posted about mites and ringworm for appropriate treatments as in ivermectin and athletes foot powder.


----------



## elle79 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks! She was seen by a vet tech who attributed her hairloss to a veeeerry frisky cage mate  she is fully recovered and looks beautiful!


----------

